
Redis Manifesto - pykello
https://github.com/antirez/redis/blob/unstable/MANIFESTO
======
benjaminjosephw
It's great to hear a project valuing the poetry and art in code as well as
efficiency and other design goals. Committing to maintaining the codebase as
something beautiful and interesting to work on must have a huge impact on
maintainer happiness and overall longevity of a project.

> We optimize for joy. We believe writing code is a lot of hard work, and the
> only way it can be worth is by enjoying it.

